# Ausable river boat build part 2



## brushbuster

Last year i posted a thread about my river boat build. Here is the link http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=386324&highlight=ausable+river+boat
Well one year later and i finaly got her on the water today.Here is a couple of pics of her.


----------



## troutchops

It looks great. Nice work!


----------



## swaprat

troutchops said:


> It looks great. Nice work!


 
if you know your wood working that looks better then great! awesome job! by the way.


----------



## muskie 54

That is one beautiful boat.


----------



## tommytubular

she is a beauty... thanks for the update


----------



## litehen1955

Beautiful boat. Do you know of anywhere that has plans for these types of boats? You alluded to measuring and making your own forms.


----------



## brushbuster

litehen1955 said:


> Beautiful boat. Do you know of anywhere that has plans for these types of boats? You alluded to measuring and making your own forms.


 No unfortunately i do not know where plans can be obtained.Alot of guys will let you take measurements and the lines off their boats though.


----------



## rednoseroxy

Hell of a boat Man. I bet it felt good seeing her in the water the first time.

Are those hinged storage doors to the left and right of the front seat? 

Would love to see some close up shots of the details, looks like she's really something to be proud of.

What kinda dough and hours do you have in her?

There's just something so satisfying about building it yourself. Again, nice work.

L


----------



## brushbuster

rednoseroxy said:


> Hell of a boat Man. I bet it felt good seeing her in the water the first time.
> 
> Are those hinged storage doors to the left and right of the front seat?
> 
> Would love to see some close up shots of the details, looks like she's really something to be proud of.
> 
> What kinda dough and hours do you have in her?
> 
> There's just something so satisfying about building it yourself. Again, nice work.
> 
> L


 Yup I was estatic when i launched her.
Yes those are hinged doors for access. The storage area can be a live well if i so desire or i can plug the hole in the bottom of the boat for dry storage.
I built the hull from reclaimed cedar siding that a friend and i removed from his house. The trim is from a cherry tree that i cut down where my house sits now. The redwood deck was a gift from the same friend. I have a total cost of 1000 bucks in fiberglass cloth, epoxy, varnish, carpet and plywood for the removable false bottoms.
I started the boat last july and then stopped in October for hunting and didnt get started on her again until may. I have no idea how many hours went into it.
Working with wood is therapy for me.
Thanks for the comments


----------



## Dave

That sure is a beauty !!!. It will be on the river for many years.... I can't wait to get back up there. Again, a fantastic addition to the river....


----------



## troutbum64

Really nice job. She. Looks fantastic and I'll bet she floats nice and easy.


----------



## fishinlk

Fantastic looking boat! I love great woodwork, even more so probably because I suck at it. 

Sorry I missed getting with you this year. Had a twist on things that kind of changed the priorities a little.


----------



## brushbuster

troutbum64 said:


> Really nice job. She. Looks fantastic and I'll bet she floats nice and easy.


It's unreal how well she glides. I thought my 16 foot cedar strip canoe handled well and was fast. That boat doesnt even compare to this river boat. I will contact you soon about coming up hopefully we can take her out.


----------



## Steve

What a beauty. Nice looking cabin too.

Sent from my DROIDX using OutHubOutdoor Hub Campfire


----------

